# Topper



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am looking into a topper for my service truck.

I like the idea of having an enclosed bed with doors.

Has anyone here ever converted a service body to an enclosed space. I don't want to put camper shell or some other POS on it. I want it to look professional.

Any ideas

Even considered going to the local fab shop.

Below is the truck I want to add a top to


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fab shop would be your best bet, it would be relatively easy to construct a frame from ¾" square steel tube and then sheeting it in aluminum, the hardest part would be the doors in the back.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd contact the manufacturer of your truck body. There are all sorts of trucks like that running around now.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

x2 on the fab shop. There's a truck running around here that has a topper made with aluminum diamond plate and it looks real nice. It's a terrible idea if you want to letter it but if you're fine without signage on the topper, it looks *****in'! :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You should talk to the one they call "Dunbar". Guy has a really freakin nice topper/tool body box on his ford.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kinda like this? A great design I saw once in Cleaner mag had an isuzu npr but with your style truck body. They put sides on the truck for pipe that stood about 4' tall. looking at the truck from the front or sides, you'd think the truck was a regular box truck until you looked at it from the back. Not explaining this well but it was very well designed and I saw the functionality in it.


----------

